

Keep Distractions From Hijacking Your Time - cj
http://www.carlapaton.com/2010/02/distractions/

======
GHFigs
Should you take advice on avoiding distraction from someone who punctuates
their post with "You should follow me on Twitter"?

------
Kudgeon
This article is hijacking my time

~~~
evilhackerdude
Congratulations on entering the infinite procrastination loop.

------
Roridge
I think that distractions can be productive.. a few moments away from a
problem can clear my head.

For that reason I didn't read the article, but judging by the other comments,
I'm glad I didn't :)

------
kennu
When you are in the "Flow", you don't have to worry about distractions,
because you don't want to be distracted. So the real issue is how to get into
the flow.

------
richieb
Totally generic article, does not really say anything.

------
alaithea
Stopped reading at gratuitous religious reference to "God-given" gifts.

